# Light Room Interface



## mikeama (Nov 4, 2016)

Does anyone know why my lightroom interface looks this basic in creative cloud.  There is no import option.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 4, 2016)

If you hit save image, then exit you will be in window that asks if you wish to edit this photo. On the opposite side there is and X select the X and you'll be back at the main menu.
First time I've tries the cloud version and I can honestly say.....I'll never do that again. lol
Hope this helps. If not post up and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## mikeama (Nov 4, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> If you hit save image, then exit you will be in window that asks if you wish to edit this photo. On the opposite side there is and X select the X and you'll be back at the main menu.
> First time I've tries the cloud version and I can honestly say.....I'll never do that again. lol
> Hope this helps. If not post up and we'll see what we can do.




I appreciate the quick response.  this is the second dialogue box


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 4, 2016)

Hang on I didn't get that one. I'll have to try and recreate it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 4, 2016)

The only suggestion is to give it a name and then save.

Below are the screens of what I was getting,

In the edit window.


 

Then after saving.


 

The after clicking X back to the main menu.


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2016)

FWIW - Lightroom CC (& Ps CC) applications load right onto your computer.
It is not somewhere out on the Internet in a software 'cloud'.

Lightroom CC tutorials
Get started with photography in Lightroom and Photoshop | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC tutorials
Lightroom CC Essential Training (2015)
Lightroom Tutorials by Julieanne Kost
Learn Lightroom CC with Julieanne Kost


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 5, 2016)

KmH said:


> FWIW - Lightroom CC (& Ps CC) applications load right onto your computer.
> It is not somewhere out on the Internet in a software 'cloud'.


There is both a download and a cloud version. If you have the CC version you have access to the cloud version of the software as well.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 5, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> There is both a download and a cloud version. If you have the CC version you have access to the cloud version of the software as well.



There is a mobile version for tablets but I have never heard of a version that exists in the 'cloud.'


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 5, 2016)

If you log into your account on their website. Under your name you will see a Lr box. It will take you to the online editor.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 5, 2016)

That's what you meant? 
I've used that for presentations and sycronizing  etc but those editing tools are pretty rudimentary even compared to other online apps.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 5, 2016)

Agreed.


----------

